# Maracyn in planted tank?



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Unfortunately I noticed one of my cardinals a few days ago with fungal disease on his fins and head. I turned up temperature a bit and did a 50% water change. Today I noticed a couple other cardinals and a rummy nose with some fungus starting to develop on the fins. I have Maracyn tablets, but I am not sure how it would affect the other fish, plants and shrimp. I tried to catch them out, but the tank is too heavily planted to catch them. Water parameters are fine, but a couple of the cardinals were new and I think I may have brought the fungus in with them. What is the best way to get rid of this disease? Should I add some salt?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not sure since I never have to treat a main tank, but I think the Maracyn should be fine with your plants as long as you follow the package instructions carefully and do water changes in between doses.

You'll also want to add some carbon to your filter after you're through dosing to remove the traces of meds faster.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've used Maracyn in my planted tanks with shrimp and different fish with no problems.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Just make sure you follow the instructions and you should be fine.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought I read maracyn could be used to kill cyano algae/bacteria so if that is true I would think that it was safe for plants. I would treat the whole tank if one has it cause it could have been easily transmitted to the others.


----------

